# Apollo's Photo Shoot



## cmcelroy (Sep 6, 2010)

We had Apollo's first photo shoot today. Pretty sure these are going to be my Christmas cards this year! Well, here's the results. I have a pretty old camera, and he doesn't like holding still so they aren't too terrific.




































Apollo loves Jade the dog. She thinks he's the coolest thing since sliced bread. I tried to keep them apart but they met through the bars of his playpen under his C&C cage. He has his 2X2 cage on top then storage under that, then his playpen under that. They love each other! Apollo will climb all over her and try to sleep on her. Jade just loves watching him.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: OK. The first 3 pictures are cute. 

But the last picture - I just wasn't expecting it at all & it's just fabulous! Love it!


----------



## cmcelroy (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks! I kept trying to keep her away during the shoot but I kinda just gave up. Glad I did though, it is a good picture.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Great pics,puts me in the Christmas spirit!  
What kind of dog is Jade? She is adorable and Apollo is too of course!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures.


----------



## cmcelroy (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank you guys! Jade is a lab/pointer mix Larry.


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

Very cute pictures!


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Very pretty pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I love the second pic!!

They all turned out great! The first thing assembled for our photo shoots is a box of bandaids, so to get those pics without injury??? Awesome!


----------

